# Buff orpington x chocolate gene wyandotte



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Would it be worth my while to bree my buff orpington hen to my chocolate wyandotte roo. And yes it is the chocolate gene, not dun.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

expertnewbie said:


> Would it be worth my while to bree my buff orpington hen to my chocolate wyandotte roo. And yes it is the chocolate gene, not dun.


..................


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

If anyone could help I'd greatly appreciate it. My chocolate hen isn't laying any eggs.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone..........


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

No clue about breeding pairs but why not?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Just don't wont to make some ugly breed that no one will want.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Any genetics people out there?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Well a better question would be: what would I get if I bred my chocolate wyandotte bantam roo ( choc gene) to my buff orpington ( LF)?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello? Any genetics people out there?


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello? Any genetics people out there?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll help! Someone! Answer this person's question! Because I can't... Anyways, I've heard that breeding pairs won't affect the chicks' health.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I'll help! Someone! Answer this person's question! Because I can't... Anyways, I've heard that breeding pairs won't affect the chicks' health.


Thanks!........


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Somewhere, there's a chart to figure out what you get when you cross specific types of chickens. I'm having trouble locating the chart (I'll keep looking!), but you can search for it. Some of it seems to be in German, but it can be muddled through (or so I'm told!). Good luck!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, I'll give this a go, although I am by no means an expert. I haven't seen any of this in the field, I have just read up on it out of interest as I'd love to work with this gene someday. First thing is you have to figure out if you have a chocolate or a dun. Since you seem confident you have the genuine article here I am just going to continue talking like that's the only possibility (because dun works very differently despite sometimes looking identical.) 

Chocolate can be used for sex-linking, something I've been looking into a lot lately. Anyway, for this to work you want to breed your chocolate rooster to a black hen. The resulting pullets will all be chocolate (as females only require one copy of the chocolate gene to display it) and all the little cockerals should be black (because they need two copies of the chocolate gene to display the trait and I am assuming there's no chocolate in the black hen's lineage - if there is that'll throw a monkey wrench into the sex-linking as some of the cockerals could come up chocolate too.) The sex linking only works for one generation because if you do the opposite and breed a chocolate hen to a black rooster you're just going to end up with all black offspring because the hen can't pass on this trait by herself, only the rooster can. However now you have all the chocolate hens you want you can get them a chocolate rooster and continue on as if it were always that way. 

Personally I love sex linking. In this case you'll end up with pretty chocolate hens and the black ones you can raise up for meat if you chose to. Heck you can even pick a black meat breed hen and hope to get some good dinners out of it.

I have no idea what a chocolate to buff would create... and since I do not know why you are breeding these for (other than color) I can't really advise you which hen would be a good match but this should give you a good start.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks!..........


----------

